# WHERE THE FUCK IS MY STEALTH/CORPORATE THEME ??



## Trigger Me Timbers (Feb 24, 2019)

HOW AM I SUPPOSED TO SHITPOST DURING SHAREHOLDER MEETINGS?!?!? PEOPLE CAN SEE ALL THE CRINGE AVATARS AND HIP UI DESIGN AND I WILL BE OUTED.


----------



## The Fool (Feb 24, 2019)

personally I just wget the website and read the raw HTML in emacs and manually format POST requests.


----------



## Derbydollar (Feb 24, 2019)

Just tell them you're checking your wife's son's homework on the new school site


----------



## Trigger Me Timbers (Feb 24, 2019)

Derbydollar said:


> Just tell them you're checking your wife's son's homework on the new school site



"Wow Triggers, your sons really into some degenerate shit isn't he?"


----------



## Derbydollar (Feb 24, 2019)

Trigger Me Timbers said:


> "Wow Triggers, your sons really into some degenerate shit isn't he?"


"Wow Triggers, my wife's boyfriend's son is only into vore. Yours has a whole load of interests. Has yours won the battle royale yet? Can you check it on that new uhhh kiwi school grades site? Maybe we can all go out fishing later."


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Feb 24, 2019)

It's up your butt and around the corner heh heh


----------



## deodorant (Feb 24, 2019)

Get back to work you corporate stooge. This website is NEETs only.


----------



## JSGOTI (Feb 24, 2019)

PM Null and ask him for it to be fixed. Or post in the XF complaint thread like you're supposed to.


----------



## Diplowave (Feb 24, 2019)

Your probably gunna have to stylish or greasemonkey it.


----------



## HarveyMC (Feb 24, 2019)

Agreed. I usually browse the site during my econ class, and I'm able to hide my power level by also looking at the WSJ and just telling my friends that this is a business investment webforum. This place is the only thing that keeps me sane during my one class with my teacher that can't speak fucking english. Please give us our stealth mode back Null.


----------



## YayLasagna (Feb 24, 2019)

HeyItsHarveyMacClout said:


> Agreed. I usually browse the site during my econ class, and I'm able to hide my power level by also looking at the WSJ and just telling my friends that this is a business investment webforum. This place is the only thing that keeps me sane during my one class with my teacher that can't speak fucking english. Please give us our stealth mode back Null.


Why the fuck are you on an internet gossip site during a class?


----------



## HarveyMC (Feb 25, 2019)

YayLasagna said:


> Why the fuck are you on an internet gossip site during a class?



It's an irrelevant class that I'm only taking because my major requires it. I'm a junior and it's a 1000 level class.


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Feb 25, 2019)

Dont be a pussy


----------



## Haramburger (Feb 25, 2019)

Doc Cassidy said:


> It's up your butt and around the corner heh heh


Make a left, and there's a boner kek


----------



## Positron (Feb 25, 2019)

I want my Chinky *鹬鸵* theme!


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Feb 26, 2019)

Positron said:


> I want my Chinky *鹬鸵* theme!


This


----------



## Haramburger (Feb 26, 2019)

thread titles and notifications are harder to read because there's less white text, and that's a bad thing. Also I'm getting less of a dopamine hit off this shit layout of stickers earned per post, it's harder to give stickers with the right mouseover, I'm getting notifications of corrected stickers/changes and Isreal is bad.


----------

